# Philippines vs. Vietnam SEAgames tuneup



## Raymund Suba (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's a link to the Vietnam-Philippines goodwill games. This was done a few months before the SEA games with the Vietnam team trying to get a feel for the competition. 

http://www.arnisphilippines.com/gallery.html

The score board shows the 5 points that you have to get to win. Only clear shots are awarded points. First person to score five points wins the round, regardless of the time. There is the "dying blow" assumption; meaning if the opponent strikes back quickly enough, no point is awarded. Competitors are allowed to have up to 3 strikes excahnge before the Referee would break them up. But in practice, it can go up to 5 strikes per exchange. The competitors in the clips adhere to these rules of their own accord so the referee hardly ever had to break up the exchange.

The F1-F3 means fouls, which could be anything from pushing, protracted grabbing, to just stepping out of the playing area boundery. There is also the D1 and D2, meaning disarms, accedental or otherwise, as long as the weapon is out of the players hand, and touches the ground (or is in the other player's posession) that is considered a disarm. If a player gets 3 fouls or 2 disarms, he loses the round.

What do you guys think of the format? There's been some talk in another thread about having "lives" that you need to defend, this is similar to that. 

What do you guys think? How was the officiating? Was the match aestheticaly pleasing from an Arnisador's point of view? how about from a lay person's perspective? What about the rules? What can we do to improve this?


----------

